# Eteindre l'Apple TV



## AppleSpirit (16 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

comment éteint-on son Apple TV lorsqu'on a fini de l'utiliser ? Hier soir je l'ai mise en veille... et après une nuit en veille, je constate que la température de l'Apple TV reste très élevée en permanence.


----------



## ubusky (17 Juillet 2010)

yop,

on peut rien faire d'autre mise à part enlever le câble d'alimentation....


----------



## lubayle (21 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi je trouve que mon apple tv chauffe vraiment, c'est un peu inquiétant


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour aller dans le sens de tous les commentaires, il n'y a effectivement rien à faire.
Veille ou pas veille, elle chauffe tout autant. 
Pour en avoir discuté avec Apple, c'est normal...


----------



## AppleSpirit (25 Juillet 2010)

Question usure et longévité de l'appareil je suppose qu'il est mauvais de le laisser en veille des nuits entières pour rien par exemple étant donné que le disque dur tourne en permanence... J'imagine que s'il tourne non stop pendant deux ans on peut dire bye bye à son apple tv. Mon raisonnement est-il sensé ?

En gros est-ce qu'il vaut mieux éteindre son apple tv à chaque fois qu'on a fini de l'utiliser en le coupant du courant même 5 fois par jour si nécessaire ?


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est une question que j'avais déjà posé mais sans réponse claire.
Le disque de l'Apple TV n'est clairement pas dédié serveur, donc allumé deux ans, 24/24...

Le disque de mon ATV avait tenu quelques semaines avant d'exploser, surement une mauvaise série, mais tout de même. 

Généralement, maintenant je l'allume le matin et l'éteins le soir en même temps que l'ampli ; pour le moment ça tient.


----------

